
Stop packing so much: The minimalist packing list - PanMan
https://medium.com/@jamesturnerux/a-small-bag-on-a-big-adventure-5e4851ac7801
======
bemmu
How could we go even more minimalist and eliminate even the bag? The heaviest
things in it are your laptop and your clothing.

How to get rid of the laptop and still get work done on the road? Remote
access to your laptop at home over VNC in net cafes? Wouldn't be quite the
same.

How to eliminate having to carry multiple sets of clothing? It would be
wasteful (both time and money) to keep buying new ones every day and on the
other hand people wouldn't feel comfortable with any kind of service that
would involve reusing washed clothing left by other travelers.

I guess your clothing and laptop are both personal items that you have fitted
and customized to yourself, so they seem difficult not to have. I guess the
best one can do is to get a laptop that is as light as possible and clothing
that is light and easy to wash.

------
Rockslide
I can't help it but somehow this gives the impression to be a Sugru
advertisement...

